# Walnut bowl



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 31, 2020)

It’s been a long time boys and girls. Finally getting some time to throw a few wood chips. There’s a Walnut bowl that I turned out yesterday And a few that I’ve been practicing on. I still need to do a little work on the form of my bowls.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 31, 2020)

Might not have the squiggles and wiggles of burl but I like it. Walnut has a richness to it, like a pedigree or something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 31, 2020)

Great looking bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 31, 2020)

I like the variety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 31, 2020)

That's a bunch of good looking bowls, Danny. My favorite is the small one with the spalting and closed rim. The large walnut is pretty nice except for that small bit of tearout dead center of the bottom. To me, the bottom must look as good as the rest of the piece. When you get into the bottom finishing, don't cut straight across. Leave a small raised nipple, and then sand it down eliminating that bit of tearout. 

I like your lathe. looks like it could be a delta Milwaukee 1360. Made in the late '40's. If so, what is the serial number. I ask as I used to have one. My serial number was 97 lathes from from one someone posted on OWWM about 8 years ago. He got his in Tonapah, Arizona, and mine was purchased here in Tucson from a local school. Apparently, Arizona bought at least 97 lathes in 1947 and distributed them through out the state. Mine now resides in Nixa, Missouri, and the other one is now somewhere in Oklahoma. They seem to like traveling around the country, but don't like being separated by too many miles.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice work Danny! My favorite is that first walnut, really like the shape, the ogee on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice to see production! The Walnut bowl is a pretty piece of wood! Chuck


----------



## trc65 (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice looking bowls, love the walnut.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 31, 2020)

My first reflex action was to want to drop a $20 in it and pass it down...

It's a beautiful bowl. 

Alan

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 31, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> That's a bunch of good looking bowls, Danny. My favorite is the small one with the spalting and closed rim. The large walnut is pretty nice except for that small bit of tearout dead center of the bottom. To me, the bottom must look as good as the rest of the piece. When you get into the bottom finishing, don't cut straight across. Leave a small raised nipple, and then sand it down eliminating that bit of tearout.
> 
> I like your lathe. looks like it could be a delta Milwaukee 1360. Made in the late '40's. If so, what is the serial number. I ask as I used to have one. My serial number was 97 lathes from from one someone posted on OWWM about 8 years ago. He got his in Tonapah, Arizona, and mine was purchased here in Tucson from a local school. Apparently, Arizona bought at least 97 lathes in 1947 and distributed them through out the state. Mine now resides in Nixa, Missouri, and the other one is now somewhere in Oklahoma. They seem to like traveling around the country, but don't like being separated by too many miles.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


I know about the tear out. It was actually caused by my wood chisel as I was cutting the little nib off. You are spot on with the lathe I will check the number tomorrow


----------



## TimR (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice...very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 1, 2021)

Beautiful bowls! It's a tie for me between the walnut and the spalted as my fave. I like the shapes of both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 1, 2021)

Tony said:


> Nice work Danny! My favorite is that first walnut, really like the shape, the ogee on it.


So how is the weather in Texarkana?


----------



## David Hill (Jan 3, 2021)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> So how is the weather in Texarkana?


@Tony moved!!????


just kiddin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2021)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> So how is the weather in Texarkana?


I don't know about up North in Texarkana, but in San Antonio it's been too dam cold lately!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 5, 2021)

Tony said:


> I don't know about up North in Texarkana, but in San Antonio it's been too dam cold lately!!!


I heard that it snowed heavily in Texas and wondered if it hit you.


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2021)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I heard that it snowed heavily in Texas and wondered if it hit you.


Thankfully no, we didn't get any of that white poison. Just butt cold!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 5, 2021)

Tony said:


> Thankfully no, we didn't get any of that white poison. Just butt cold!


Beautiful white meadow in front of our house. What could be more peaceful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 5, 2021)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Beautiful white meadow in front of our house. *What could be more peaceful*
> 
> View attachment 199358


Standing in front of a fireplace warming your cold butte. That's when I get that peaceful feeling.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 5, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Standing in front of a fireplace warming your cold butte. That's when I get that peaceful feeling.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


I thought you had to go to Winslow, AZ to get that peaceful, easy feeling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 5, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I thought you had to go to Winslow, AZ to get that peaceful, easy feeling.


Been there, done that many times when Elk hunting just south of there. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 5, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Been there, done that many times when Elk hunting just south of there. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Did any girls in flatbed Fords slow down to take a look at you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 5, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Did any girls in flatbed Fords slow down to take a look at you?


No, but I would have been available. They have a corner laid out as the corner from the song. I wasn't impressed, but who knows, it coulda been different back in the 60-70's......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 5, 2021)

Man that is really nice. What kind of chuck you got there? Nice job.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 5, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Did any girls in flatbed Fords slow down to take a look at you?


according to Google street view she's always there looking - look in the window

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 5, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> That's a bunch of good looking bowls, Danny. My favorite is the small one with the spalting and closed rim. The large walnut is pretty nice except for that small bit of tearout dead center of the bottom. To me, the bottom must look as good as the rest of the piece. When you get into the bottom finishing, don't cut straight across. Leave a small raised nipple, and then sand it down eliminating that bit of tearout.
> 
> I like your lathe. looks like it could be a delta Milwaukee 1360. Made in the late '40's. If so, what is the serial number. I ask as I used to have one. My serial number was 97 lathes from from one someone posted on OWWM about 8 years ago. He got his in Tonapah, Arizona, and mine was purchased here in Tucson from a local school. Apparently, Arizona bought at least 97 lathes in 1947 and distributed them through out the state. Mine now resides in Nixa, Missouri, and the other one is now somewhere in Oklahoma. They seem to like traveling around the country, but don't like being separated by too many miles.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Sorry it took so long to respond. I happen to think about it while I was chilling in the shed the other day


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 5, 2021)

Danged, I had to google about which y'all were talking about! I'm so outta touch!!


----------

